

Miss a Payment? Good Luck Moving That Car - japhyr
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/09/24/miss-a-payment-good-luck-moving-that-car/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=0

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=miss+a+payment#!/story/forever/0/m...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=miss+a+payment#!/story/forever/0/miss%20a%20payment)

------
kitwalker12
this sounds so orwellian. Should my dealer have told me if there was such a
device in the car I recently bought. If not, is there a way to find out. Not
that I'm in danger of missing payments, but it seems like I should be informed
of such a device in the car

------
stmfreak
But it is not her car. It is owned by the lender and she failed to meet the
contracted payments.

These people need to buy cheaper, used cars.

~~~
avmich
I guess here we need to talk about different definitions of "mine". At least
people tend to say "my house" and "my car" in many situations similar to this.

